# Hitler reacts to Wyoming Resident Draw



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

So, this is what it is like to be a part of a random draw system.






I thought it was pretty funny, especially since I have heard it a lot at work.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didnt think Goob would take it so hard especially after getting a bison last year.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

One of my favorites! 

Thanks for posting. I needed that.

.


----------

